# Cat rescue!  Luddly, please read!



## Book of Jeremiah (May 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite I've got a cat in my bedroom that has been stuck in a tree in the woods for possibly up to 4 days and it won't eat or drink.  We called a vet and made an appt.  taking the cat to the doctor first thing tomorrow morning.  It feels very thin but I don't see any bite marks or wounds on it.  I think it is dehydrated but what do I know?  Nothing!  You are the expert and I need you to tell me what to do for this cat overnight until we can get it to a doctor.  

My husband is cooking chicken with white rice because that is what the vet told him (on the phone) to cook for the cat.  What do you say?  After your help in saving Elijah I'd prefer to hear what you have to say about this.  Also the cat is making this kind of whining sound like a soft pur - growl but it isn't hissing or anything.  It's just trying to communicate its misery I believe.   Now I know you do not believe in this but I anointed the cats head with oil and prayed over it and it stopped doing the pur - growl thing and curled up in a ball on my sweater and went to sleep. It's still sleeping.   What kind of liquids should I give the cat?  Do I need a baby nasal aspirator to give it the liquid?  It's a small cat but not a kitten.  Maybe a year or two old?   I read online a few minutes ago that you can give them sugar water.  Do you recommend that?   I need to know.  Thank you in advance for your reply. 
p.s. if the cat doesn't wake up should I wake it up in a few hours so it can eat the chicken and rice?  Or should I let it sleep?  The cat looks exhausted.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 26, 2015)

If thin, I would go with kitten chow/canned kitten food for the higher fat and calories. No cow's milk. No milk at all. If you don't have kitten chow or can't get it easily, dry and canned cat food, high quality, no grocery store crap. If no cat food, yes to chicken and brown rice. 

Put her in a room alone with food, water, litter box and leave her alone. Let her sleep but do watch that she's drinking. No need for a light but you could leave a night light to make it easy for you to see her. 

If she has fleas, put a line of Twenty Mule Team Borax along the doorjamb. I've done that a gazillion times and it really does work. If you don't have it, don't worry about it. 

If you know how, check her for dehydration. Or don't. At this point, there's not a lot you can do to hydrate her except have the water available. I wouldn't give her sugar water. It sounds like what you were reading is to give electrolytes. You can make your own but I doubt that would help. 

Stress and illness can make cats purr and make purr-type sounds. She sounds like she's a wreck. Right now, she just needs rest and water. If she doesn't eat, don't be concerned. Really, rest and water - that's what will get her through. 

Post what the vet says.

Its possible she has a communicable disease. Keep her away from your cats and wash your hands between handling her and yours.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> If thin, I would go with kitten chow/canned kitten food for the higher fat and calories. No cow's milk. No milk at all. If you don't have kitten chow or can't get it easily, dry and canned cat food, high quality, no grocery store crap. If no cat food, yes to chicken and brown rice.
> 
> Put her in a room alone with food, water, litter box and leave her alone. Let her sleep but do watch that she's drinking. No need for a light but you could leave a night light to make it easy for you to see her.
> 
> ...



Am I glad to see you.  Thank you.  I have baby pedialyte in my fridge for my gran.  Should I give the cat  pedialyte for babies to build up its electrolytes?  I forgot to ask you that question.  Thank you for answering this - you were the first person I thought of and I am grateful for your knowledge about rescuing animals.  I thank God for you.  You are right.  The cat is a wreck.  It looks like it is so weak and it's really in need of a lot of rest.  It's in my room and very quiet in there and she is resting still sleeping.  I'm keeping it in my room and I'm keeping my cats in another room away entirely.   I didn't wash my hands.  I never thought of it.  I'll do that now.  Thanks, Luddly.   I'll let you know what the doctor says tomorrow.  I feel for this cats suffering and it is grieving me to the core of my being.


----------



## Moonglow (May 26, 2015)

or like goats milk in a syringe, without the needle.....chicken broth..


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> If thin, I would go with kitten chow/canned kitten food for the higher fat and calories. No cow's milk. No milk at all. If you don't have kitten chow or can't get it easily, dry and canned cat food, high quality, no grocery store crap. If no cat food, yes to chicken and brown rice.
> 
> Put her in a room alone with food, water, litter box and leave her alone. Let her sleep but do watch that she's drinking. No need for a light but you could leave a night light to make it easy for you to see her.
> 
> ...


Respect for your caring.


----------



## Pogo (May 26, 2015)

Jere - if the cat was in a tree 4-5 days it's going to be exhausted from staying awake (so as not to fall) all that time, so sleeping all the time will be expected.  It probably needs sleep more than anything else.  My cat has done this so many times I lost count.

Might want to give it water.  Cats don't hydrate themselves very much and mine pretty much ignores his water bowl, but he's always fascinated by water in motion tricking down from the bathtub, so maybe that's a delivery idea.


----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2015)

I hope the kitty does well in your loving hands, Jeri.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 26, 2015)

Luddly has a great heart for animals.  I can think of no one with a greater heart of compassion for any animal than Luddly.   Luddly is a very special person.


----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2015)

There are many people who have compassion for animals, Jeri. All that do, are special.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 26, 2015)

Thanks you guys.  I'll let you know how its doing when I find out from the vet.  I think this cat is going to need a lot of comforting to get over the trauma of what it went through.  The poor little thing is traumatized.  What a terrible suffering to be stuck up in a tree for days.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 26, 2015)

Gracie said:


> There are many people who have compassion for animals, Jeri. All that do, are special.


Yes, you are another person that I think of who has great compassion towards animals, Gracie.  I love that about you.  People who feel compassion for animals are very special people in my book.  There needs to be more people like you in the world!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 26, 2015)

I'm going to turn in.  Good night you guys and I wish you sweet dreams.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 26, 2015)

Jeri -- when my old cat got sick and wouldn't eat I bought some stage 1 baby food --- just the ones that say 'pureed beef, chicken, or ham'.  I put some on my finger and he lapped it off.  If you can do this the food will also help to hydrate the cat.  Good luck!


----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2015)

Keep us up to date on Kitty, ok? And thanks Jeri. Luddly knows about kitties...so many here do. Not my forte', but I am glad someone here helped you until you can get to the vet. I think God will watch over Kitty until you do, hon.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 26, 2015)

You are supposed to give it pizza.  That's the best thing​


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Thanks you guys.  I'll let you know how its doing when I find out from the vet.  I think this cat is going to need a lot of comforting to get over the trauma of what it went through.  The poor little thing is traumatized.  What a terrible suffering to be stuck up in a tree for days.


PTSD!  Pet Traumatic Disorder Syndrome?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I'm going to turn in.  Good night you guys and I wish you sweet dreams.


Good night, Jere.  I hope tomorrow brings good news for you, and for the kitty.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 26, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> or like goats milk in a syringe, without the needle.....chicken broth..




Milk isn't usually a good idea. Its not a natural food for any species past weaning age and can be very hard to digest.

Commercial chicken broth is usually very high in fat - again, hard to digest.

My favorite go-to emergency food is Nutri-Cal. Not that readily available and dosage can be critical, but really great to get an animal through.

If this cat has been without water for several days, she's in trouble. But, if she's able to drink on her own, that's half the battle.

The vet may want to give sub-q fluids, including electrolytes.

Good luck. I hope she makes it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 27, 2015)

I'm wide awake and the cat is sleeping.  This cats trauma has me turned around.  What an emotional day.  I'm glad she is sleeping.  I've got food and water right next to her so if she wakes up she can eat.  I'll let ya'll know what the doctor says about her in the morning.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2015)

Rest, Jeri. Angels are with the kitty right now. That's why she is sleeping. She is being taken care of.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 27, 2015)

okay, I will.  thanks Gracie.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 27, 2015)

The Doctor's report 

She had a fever of 104


They ran the following tests:
ProCyte DX

RBC   Normal
HCT   Normal
HGB   Normal 
MCV   Normal
MCHC  Normal
RDW  Normal
%RETIC Normal - but close to being low
WBC  Normal
%NEU *58.7%
%LYM *26.1 %
%MONO *6.2%
%EOS 7.6^
%BASO 1.4%
NEU Normal
Band * SUSPECT PRESENCE  Normal
LYM Normal
MONO * 086K/uL  0.92 - 6.88  HIGH
EOS Normal 
BASO Normal
PLT 100K / ul  151-600 LOW

WBC Abnormal Distribution
Band Neutrophils suspected

RBC RUN Fluorenscence picture
WBC RUN Granularity picture 

page 2

Test Catalyst DX 

GLU Normal
BUN Normal
CREA LOW
BUN/CREA Normal
PHOS Normal
CA   LOW
TP Normal
ALB Normal
GLOB Normal
ALB/GLOB Normal
ALT Normal
ALKP LOW
GGT  on the line of LOW /  NORMAL
TBIL Normal
CHOL Normal
AMYL Normal
LIPA Normal
NA  LOW
K     LOW
Na/K   42
CI   LOW
OSM Calc 296 mmol/kg

SNAP shot Dx
FeLV No result
FIV    No result

Doctor says she is dehydrated she has ticks and fleas from the tree and Dr. recommended a collar that is new technology - it prevents fleas and ticks and is very effective it works for 8 months and they sell it there at the hospital.     We told the Dr. we'd buy one and she is going to put it on her tomorrow when she checks out.

Doctor says she believes she will be alright. She has a fever and was treated with medicine.  We are leaving her overnight with the Doctor to be treated with intravenous fluids and medicines and will pick her up tomorrow.  She is definitely dehydrated.   She slept through the night and woke up early this morning.  Her eyes are clear and she looks to be in good health otherwise according to the Doctor.  

The cat is going to be fine.  Thank you everyone for your advice!  I appreciate all of your comments!  Thank you, Luddly, for answering so quickly.  I appreciate you.


----------



## Coyote (May 27, 2015)

Glad she's doing better Jeri - (((Hugs))) to you!


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2015)

She is a stray that you rescued? If so...get ready to think of names! I am glad she is going to be ok.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 27, 2015)

Glad to hear it.

Ya done gud, Jeri.

Here's a Happy Dance to enjoy until she's well enough to do it herself.


----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

How is the kitty doing, Jeri?


----------



## neither (May 29, 2015)

It sounds like you are taking good care of it.  My prayers for you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

@LuddlyNeddite Here is the latest update on the cat.  *Our cat.  *She was acting very feeble after having regained her appetite and eating and drinking.  We discovered a lump on her side - a small lump that was so sore you could not touch it.  We decided to take her back to the doctor today.  She was in greater pain today then over the weekend.  When the doctor took her out of the carrier the lump burst open with pus and liquid pouring out.  The doctor took her temperature and it was 105 which is very dangerous.  The doctor believes she was bitten (probably what led to her seeking refuge in a tree - not sure) by a wild animal - a possum -and it became infected.  It could be what led to the fever she had when she first came out of the tree and the fever she had again today.  So they are keeping her overnight and giving her fluids and antibiotics  and pain killers to alleviate her pain.  They will keep a close watch on her.  We'll know more tomorrow.  Please keep her in your prayers.  Thank you everybody.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> @LuddlyNeddite Here is the latest update on the cat.  *Our cat.  *She was acting very feeble after having regained her appetite and eating and drinking.  We discovered a lump on her side - a small lump that was so sore you could not touch it.  We decided to take her back to the doctor today.  She was in greater pain today then over the weekend.  When the doctor took her out of the carrier the lump burst open with pus and liquid pouring out.  The doctor took her temperature and it was 105 which is very dangerous.  The doctor believes she was bitten (probably what led to her seeking refuge in a tree - not sure) by a wild animal - a possum -and it became infected.  It could be what led to the fever she had when she first came out of the tree and the fever she had again today.  So they are keeping her overnight and giving her fluids and antibiotics  and pain killers to alleviate her pain.  They will keep a close watch on her.  We'll know more tomorrow.  Please keep her in your prayers.  Thank you everybody.


At least it burst! They will have her on antibiotics and fluids. She is still in God's care, hon. And yes..I will send up some prayers for her.
What is her name?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

Right now?  Poor baby!   But as this board has some people that do not respect the idea that animals are part of no attacks on family - I won't post it here in any case, Gracie.  I feel very sensitive about this cat.  I read a post you wrote a few days ago to Bear.   I have to agree with you that pets - adopted or otherwise - should be off limits and included in the no attack on families rule of USMB.  It is very hurtful to think someone would sink to such a level but some do!  

 I hope the bursting of the lump is good news.  You know more about animals than I do.  I just find them and bring them home.  Then I have to depend on others to tell me what to do because I do not know.  I'm very concerned about her.  I thank you for your concern and prayers.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Right now?  Poor baby!   But as this board has some people that do not respect the idea that animals are part of no attacks on family - I won't post it here in any case, Gracie.  I feel very sensitive about this cat.  I read a post you wrote a few days ago to Bear.   I have to agree with you that pets - adopted or otherwise - should be off limits and included in the no attack on families rule of USMB.  It is very hurtful to think someone would sink to such a level but some do!
> 
> I hope the bursting of the lump is good news.  You know more about animals than I do.  I just find them and bring them home.  Then I have to depend on others to tell me what to do because I do not know.  I'm very concerned about her.  I thank you for your concern and prayers.



Well done Jeri! Kudos. Have you thought of a name yet? Cats love their names. My Sonya who is a rescue just adores her name. I can call her from anywhere in the house and she runs willy nilly to me. 

My cats are by the way indoor cats. Always have been. My Pyewacket made it to 20 and a 1/2 years. The day he passed to rainbow bridge was one of the darkest days of my life because I lost my buddy for all those years.

On the bright side, when I cross rainbow bridge it'll be a party going on. Have been blessed with so many furbabies and featheredbabies and scalebabies in my life.



Bless you for saving one!


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 1, 2015)

Cat names are waaaaaaaaaaaay harder than dog names. I can't wait to see what Jeri names it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 1, 2015)

There is no greater companion in the animal kingdom than a cat to me, TD.  Some people like dogs but I find cats to be far more interesting. I'm sorry for the loss of your cat - I lost one years ago that took a very long time to get over.  I still think about that cat and feel a pang of pain for the suffering he had at the end of his life.  Once diagnosed I was told he had to be put to sleep.  I had one last weekend with him and that was it.  It happened fast.  Cats are like children.  Each one has their own unique personality and they can never be replaced.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 1, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> There is no greater companion in the animal kingdom than a cat to me, TD.  Some people like dogs but I find cats to be far more interesting. I'm sorry for the loss of your cat - I lost one years ago that took a very long time to get over.  I still think about that cat and feel a pang of pain for the suffering he had at the end of his life.  Once diagnosed I was told he had to be put to sleep.  I had one last weekend with him and that was it.  It happened fast.  Cats are like children.  Each one has their own unique personality and they can never be replaced.



I'm a beastie person. Cats dogs birds and even reptiles you know there is a higher being that can create such wonderful souls. Who love you no matter what. 

No matter your lousy day at work, the cold you have when you come in that door some one is waiting just to tell you you are the best person on the planet and can I have my milk bone or tempations treat. 

I've been blessed by so many. I have much to be thankful for.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2015)

Luddly Neddite Gracie tiny Dancer featherlite Pogo gallantwarrior

There is wisdom in many counselors and I need to hear what ya'll have to say about this.  First, I just spoke to the Doctor that will be the one to perform surgery and she is young.  She said they are giving her antibiotics, pain medicine, and some other things to get her ready for surgery on Thursday.  She did alright last night there.   They said her skin was sloughing off where the infection bursted and they don't know what bit her.  I believe it was a possum.  Possums carry infection and will bite a cat if it gets near it out of curiousity.  I researched it last night on Google. 

 Now they said the skin has stopped sloughing and if it doesn't slough any more than that would be a good thing.  So I am praying for that.  But in the meantime my husbands friend told us that this animal hospital years ago over did the anesthesia on his dog and his dog died in surgery.  Now he said it was years ago but he won't go there again.   Now we have always taken our pets to this hospital and things went good.  But none of our animals ever needed surgery!     

Now our friends took their pet to a Doctor in another state ( it isn't too far - maybe a 3 or 4 hour drive)  who is by their account one of the best.  He said he did what said couldn't be done - he did heart surgery on their dog when the doctor here in our town said nothing could be done and she wouldn't live long.  When their pets get sick they take it to this Doctor and he is in another state. 

 Now here is the decision we have to make here.  She is resting comfortably and is eating and drinking, no IV, they are keeping her comfortable with pain medicine and antibiotics and waiting for Thursday.  She is still weak and getting her strength back.  You should see her.  She is a precious little thing.  It would break your heart.  With all I told ya'll here is the question.

Do we take her to the doctor in the other state while she is still getting over the infection and bursted infection - with skin sloughing (they said it has stopped sloughing for right now) or do we take her now to the doctor in the other state?  Or do we wait until she is ready for surgery on Thursday and take her to the doctor in the other state and go ahead and prepare for the trip now and set up the appt. with him?   Or do we let this hospital do the surgery because it is a surgery that is to clean out the wound and partially close it up in case there is any more re occurance of the infection?  In my spirit I feel like this hospital is not so sure and as I said this doctor who is caring for her now is very young.

Okay this is what my husband just told me.  He talked to the Doctors office in the other state and they said they can guide and advise  the doctor who will do surgery at this hospital and will act as a second opinion and a guide on how to care for the cat and what to look for , etc.   They said it might be best to leave her there and let them be in contact with them to guide them and assist in treating the cat.     What do you think about that? 

How can you treat something without knowing what kind of disease / infection you're treating?  I'm no expert but don't they have tests that can determine what is what?   I thought vets were like medical doctors that can pinpoint exactly what is wrong.   Am I wrong?  Or is this a matter of an inexperienced doctor who just doesn't know?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

If the vet needs guidance, I would take the kitty to the one doing the guiding.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

And..it sounds more like a brown recluse spider bite. She was up in the tree. Spiders live in trees.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2015)

That is what I think, Gracie.   But if the animal is weak and cannot make the trip then that is putting added stress on it.  You haven't seen the way my husband drives!   Lord have mercy.  My brother was a race car driver in his younger years and he clutches the door when he has to get in the car with him!  I have had a few moments myself.  I have to remind myself that God is in full control when he is behind the wheel.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> And..it sounds more like a brown recluse spider bite. She was up in the tree. Spiders live in trees.


 I have heard of those before.  They can kill people so I reckon they are dangerous to cats too.  I'm going down there this afternoon to lay hands on her and pray over her and I'm going to put a t tiny drop of Jerusalem anointing oil on her head when I pray.  I believe in the power of prayer but I also believe in having good counsel and following it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2015)

If I was a animal doctor I'd spend more time on research and study of what causes certain infections.  It sure doesn't sound like there has been enough done.  When I pray for a person I want to know exactly what I am praying about.  You have to know what you are targeting in the spirit realm, it should be the same for how things are done in the natural realm in my opinion.   It's like shooting in the dark otherwise.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> And..it sounds more like a brown recluse spider bite. She was up in the tree. Spiders live in trees.



Spiders live everywhere though.  There's no special reason they'd be more likely in a tree.  When my cat comes down I'll be more concerned about ticks.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

If the cat does not freak out on car rides, the best bet would be take it to the vet that seems to know what he is doing. BUT...that is a 4 hour trip. Most cats are not thrilled with cars..especially that long in one. Will that ride make things worse?  On the other hand...a vet that needs guidance in a surgery is pretty scarey too. However, if they are removing dead skin and stitching her up, they might be able to do it with just guidance. On the other hand, do they know what the fuck they are doing to begin with? The cat is already there, comfortable, and on antibiotics. Moving her on a 4 to 5 hour trip would scare me if it were my cat. So...being me...I would probably leave the cat where it is (after considering all the pros and cons) and hope God is in that surgery room guiding some hands. Or one of His Angels.
And once all this is done and over with...get a new vet that doesn't need another vet hovering over them with a video cam so they can do the correct job. That's friggin' scarey.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

Brown Recluse like bein reclusive. And wood.  It's the only known species I know of that can cause skin to slough off. I have not googled opposums though. Regardless of what it was...it left a prezzie in that cats body. Antibiotics will kill whatever that prezzie is...and removing the dead skin will as well. IF they get ALL of it. And this vet sounds incompetent.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

Jeri...ask the vet where the cat is, HOW they will "guide" them. Vid cam so that vet can SEE what THIS vet is doing?


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite Gracie tiny Dancer featherlite Pogo gallantwarrior
> 
> There is wisdom in many counselors and I need to hear what ya'll have to say about this.  First, I just spoke to the Doctor that will be the one to perform surgery and she is young.  She said they are giving her antibiotics, pain medicine, and some other things to get her ready for surgery on Thursday.  She did alright last night there.   They said her skin was sloughing off where the infection bursted and they don't know what bit her.  I believe it was a possum.  Possums carry infection and will bite a cat if it gets near it out of curiousity.  I researched it last night on Google.
> 
> ...



Whew -- not an easy conundrum... working from the bottom up, I can see how an infection or injury can be treated without necessarily knowing its backstory, if they concentrate on what would be common to all such cases and take care of obvious needs until that's figured out.  It does sound like there's concern about the inexperienced vet, but if I were inclined to favor the vet in the other state, then I'd also be inclined to trust his judgment on overseeing her, if he has a practical plan to make that work.  The other thing to keep in mind is whether bringing in such supervision would also bring a resentment on the part of the local doctor, but fortunately she's not male so that may not be a factor after all.  

As far as travel in cars, cats are still individual.  They're not known for settling comfortably in a moving car, but if you take her out on a test run you may find yours does.  I've taken my cat on at least a dozen trips of anywhere from 3 to 14 hours at a time, and he settles right in and rides peacefully.  Give your test run a good half-hour to see if she gets used to the idea (and I assume you have a cat carrier-- that's essential).


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And..it sounds more like a brown recluse spider bite. She was up in the tree. Spiders live in trees.
> ...



Also, if the theory was that an animal bite is what drove her up the tree, then that would be *before *she arrived in the tree, not during.  If she got bit by the spider *in *the tree, that means she went up the tree for some other reason.  Which is not unusual around here....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you, Gracie and Pogo.  I am going to think about everything you've said and pray about it.  I am going to get ready and go down there  now and spend some time with her.  I'm not sure what is going on but I'm believing for her to come through this.  I have several cat carriers.  They all have their own stuff.  My husband bought another one not long ago and she traveled in it when we took her in.  Thank you for all your help.  I pray the LORD blesses you mightily for your kindness.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2015)

I saw her.  She has an open flesh wound - all the hair and skin has been removed in that area - where that bite was and you can see her flesh.  She seemed very alert and happy - she had just been given her pain medicine.  I rubbed her front paws and her head and gave her lots of love.   She pushed her head against mine - she is a very affectionate cat.  I bought her a little yellow and black striped fish with fins that make a little crinkle sound and I left it with her when I left her.  The doctor who will operate came in and said she would work with the Doctor we contacted and she'll be operating on her Thursday morning. She will be careful with the anesthesia amount the give her. She spent a good deal of time answering every question I could think of.   After talking to her again I feel comfortable that she will do her very best.  I know it will be alright.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

Anesthesia is an iffy thing even with humans. With the other vet assisting her, and angels over each shoulder, I'm sure kitty will do fine, hon.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you, Gracie.   Something happened when I was there and the doctor  was asking  me if I'd rather take the cat to the other doctor. That she would not be offended.  I looked at her name on her doctor's coat and her first name was Christina.  But what I read on her coat was Christ. Not Christina.   I knew He was letting me know this is the one I have chosen to do this operation.  So have faith in me.  I'm in full control here.   Since then I have felt at peace and in my heart and I know she will wake up, she will recover and she will come home with us when she is well.  Thank you for caring so much.  You are a wonderful woman, Gracie.  I pray the LORD blesses you, protects you and pours out His love upon you and your entire household.  You too, Pogo!  May all your animals enjoy good health all the days of their lives!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2015)

If that ain't a sign, I don't know what is! Gave me goosebumps.
Keep us apprised, ok?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you, Gracie!   I will!


----------



## featherlite (Jun 3, 2015)

I skimmed through all this. lol    
 You rock for taking care of a stranded kitty.
 Did they find out if its a bite or not?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 4, 2015)

This is the praise report, Featherlite.  It was a bite wound - the doctor had scheduled surgery for this morning and I was there at 8:30 a.m. waiting in the lobby.  Our doctor came into the lobby with the cat in her arms and said, would you like to take her home with you?  I said, Yes!  Are you kidding me?

She said, no.  You can take her home and we'll show you how to clean the wound and give her the pain medicine, antibiotics and other medicines.  I believe there are four or five medicines in the bag and one has to be refrigorated.  We are to clean the wound each day with a saline solution and a syringe that directs the spray into the wounds (you take the tip off first)  they gave me in a bag of saline.  She told me that before the flesh was infected and skin was falling apart around it, you can see the two bite wounds which are wider apart so it couldn't have been a spider - they looked at her this morning and the head doctor of the hospital looked at her and they were amazed to see that her flesh was all pink and fresh and no sign of any infection or disease or anything.  It is like brand new flesh.   The head doctor told our doctor - the surgery isn't necessary - they can take this cat home.

So I went into a private room with her and thank God the carrier was in my car - I got it and  brought it in - and let them go over the medicines and how to clean her and use the antiseptic wipes and put on the salve (which is last step)  and they also gave me a case of pet science canned food for her food and put it on our bill.  She is in our bedroom resting comfortable and has fresh food and water by her bed. They gave me her special cat litter which is made out of recycled newspaper and won't stick to the wound and she had her medicines already so when my husband gets home from his job, we'll clean her wound and dress it with the antiseptic wipes and salve and give her - her next dose of medicines.  I'm taking off (from the board)  for a few weeks - maybe more - God willing I'll return when she is well.    I'll be watching her very closely. It will give me time to spend with the LORD in my room which I need to do anyhow!  

I thank Jesus Christ for this miracle.  When I visited her time before last I layed hands on her and asked the LORD to heal her thinking He would use this doctor to do it by way of surgery.  I was certain that this surgery would be happening. Her flesh looked mottled and diseased / infected and like there was pus in it, like it was rotting flesh.  I cannot tell you how absolutely shocked I am to see her flesh looking brand new and smooth and perfectly pink!  I am overwhelmed with gratitude knowing she is in my room right now instead of on an operating table.  I thank Jesus for this miracle and look forward to enjoying the friendship of this precious gift from Him for many years to come.  I know the LORD gave me this cat.  This cat was a gift from Him.  She is a gift from God.  I thank Jesus with all my heart.  Take care, everyone and remember that Jesus loves all of us the same and he desires to give us our life in Him and meet our every need.  He is the great physician.  Jehovah Rapha, He is our healer.  How tenderly he cares for all His creation.  He sees everything and knows our every care, he is a God of great compassion.  Oh how compassionate and loving He is!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 4, 2015)

I have named her Hanani.  Hanani is Hebrew and it means God has shown mercy.  

The scripture for the name Hanani is Deuteronomy 4:31.

_For the Lord your God is merciful - he will not abandon you._
_Deut. 4:31 _


----------



## Pogo (Jun 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I have named her Hanani.  Hanani is Hebrew and it means God has shown mercy.
> 
> The scripture for the name Hanani is Deuteronomy 4:31.
> 
> ...



I love the name Jeri.  You'll be calling her Hannah soon.

Umm.... don't forget to give the doctor her due.  She's the one who did the work.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2015)

Take breaks now and then, Jeri. Don't hover. Give her time to mend and sleep and have some space. She is in good hands. Come post now and then and let us know how Hanani is doing.


----------



## featherlite (Jun 5, 2015)

Aww. Love this and the name you chose is perfect.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 5, 2015)

Latest update here -- Hobbes is *finally *down from 20 feet up in the tree  

He's been up there A WEEK.  No exaggeration.  After all these days of trying to entice him to back down showing him food, he finally took the hint and crawled down backwards, haltingly, until he was low enough that I could reach him to pick off the tree.

Now he's in my lap, trying to paw at my mouse.  The computer mouse.  

I can feel how much thinner he is.  We're already working on that.

Whew.


----------



## featherlite (Jun 7, 2015)

Hobbes must of liked it up there. lol
Glad hes down and safe.
The cat I had never got stuck anywhere (that I know of) but he did use to roam the 'hood pretending like he was homeless.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 7, 2015)

featherlite said:


> Hobbes must of liked it up there. lol
> Glad hes down and safe.
> The cat I had never got stuck anywhere (that I know of) but he did use to roam the 'hood pretending like he was homeless.



I caught him terrorizing a chipmunk yesterday, so ... famine recovery sure didn't take long.  Poor little guy, I pulled Hobbes off and put him in the house, said "go hunt in there, it's your job".


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 10, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Take breaks now and then, Jeri. Don't hover. Give her time to mend and sleep and have some space. She is in good hands. Come post now and then and let us know how Hanani is doing.



Gracie, she is doing wonderful.  Her wound is granulating and becoming smaller and smaller. It is a little bigger than a silver dollar now.  A great improvement.   I thought my husband would be doing the medicines and cleaning the wound with saline solution, applying antiseptic and salve but he wanted me to do it.  After doing it every day for almost a week now I've learned some important lessons.  Like it is important to do it properly even though I know she does not like it (her doctor was faithful to do her very best too).  Otherwise she might not heal properly. She also seems to forget about it pretty quickly once it is over with.  I will come back and visit ya'll (God willing!).  Who could forget such wonderful and precious people? 

I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------

